# Lucky 1DX II Owners- lenses used and comments please?



## scottkinfw (May 8, 2016)

Congratulations to all who have received a new 1DXII.

I would like to know if anyone has looked at lens performance with the new body. Specifically, has anyone looked at performance of the 70-200 f4L IS VS the 70-200 f2.8 II? How do the lenses perform in terms of focusing speed, is, and image creation?

Also, anyone like to comment on lenses used on your new camera? How do your favorite lenses compare to other camera bodies that you were shooting.

Thanks, I'll be eager to hear of your real world evaluation.

sek


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2016)

I have now tried it with the majority of my L-lenses (and a few Zeiss), from 11mm to 600mm (1200mm with extenders) and I have done f1.4 to f8. Every single one works great and I do not believe you need to worry about any of them. The ultimate test for me was the 600mm f4L IS II with the 2xIII extender, giving a max aperture of f8. Even then AF worked very well.

The 70-200 f2.8L IS II is a fantastic lens and, provided you accept the size penalty over the f4 version, you should go for it. On the other hand, if f4 is fast enough for you, then the f4 version is fantastic value for money and it is very compact.


----------



## eos650 (May 8, 2016)

I have yet to pull out my 70-200mm f2.8L IS II, but it's a fantastic lens and has performed very well on my other Canon bodies (1DX, 5DIII, etc.). I have no reason to believe it won't perform just as well on the 1DX Mark II. I also have the 70-200mm f2.8L. It's a bit older and not quite as sharp as the newer 70-200 IS II and doesn't have IS, but it's still an excellent lens that I wouldn't hesitate to use in any situation that needs that focal length.

I can say the EF 100-400mm f4.5-5.6 L II works great, even with the 1.4x III teleconverter at f8. Other lenses that I have tried on the 1DX II are the 24-105mm L and the 24mm f1.4L.

It does appear that profiles for all current lenses and teleconverter combinations are already built into the 1DX Mark II, meaning there is no need to load them and leaving room to add profiles for future lenses. I have 20+ lenses and couldn't find a single one that didn't already have a profile in the 1DX Mark II.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2016)

Don't be concerned about Canon lenses, but be very concerned about 3rd party lenses. It seems like some of them always need updating to use with new Canon bodies. Same for other accessories that have reverse engineered Canon protocols.


----------



## robbyjai (May 9, 2016)

I'm getting peculiar issues with the 1DXII with Sigma 35 1.4 Art Lenses.

We used two 1DX II Bodies for a wedding last weekend and came across this weird problem

We get concentric rings around the photos see attached.

originally i thought it was a setting in my camera.... and i couldnt figure it out... even after i reset the camera...

and then it clicked and i realised i was only getting concentric circles when using the Sigma 35 Art 1.4

I then swapped that lens onto another 1DX II body and i got the identical problem also with that body so it seems to be its an issue with the firmware ..

interesting note

- when i downloaded all the files onto our servers and i did a filter for the 35mm 1.4 Art NONE of the photos showed the rings ON the raw images.
- NOT all photos taken with the sigma 35mm showed the Concentric rings on the Body LCD Screen. Only some exhibited this behaviour
- I took OUR the CF card and stuck it in my 5d3 body during the evening of the wedding coverage and noticed when i played back the image ON the 5d3 IT ALSO showed the concentric rings on the LCD Panel ???
- I stuck a 24mm Sigma 1.4 Art on the camera and didnt have issues or the concentric rings
- i could however consistently get the issue with the 2 1DX2 Bodies

Anyone else experienced this ?


over all the camera is a great camera... but this weird concentric circle issue is bizzare


----------



## J.R. (May 9, 2016)

I've used the 1DX2 only with the tele lenses as of now. The AF is faster and more accurate than it was on the 5D3. The 50L and the 85L II also focus faster.

The bonus is AF with the entire focusing array at f/8. I've tried this with the 100-400 II and found the AF to be reasonably fast even with the outer focus points. Sharing some images taken in my yard.


----------



## J.R. (May 9, 2016)

100-400 II + 1.4x III 
ISO 6400
f/8
1/2000s


----------



## J.R. (May 9, 2016)

100-400 II + 1.4x III @ 560mm
ISO 16000
f/8
1/2000s


----------



## J.R. (May 9, 2016)

100-400 II + 1.4x III @ 560mm
ISO 16400
f/9
1/2000s


----------



## dslrdummy (May 9, 2016)

Only tried it with the 100-400ii at this stage to see how it performs at higher iso's, shooting a local football (Aussie rules) match. Really a massive step up from the 7Dii in my view in terms of AF accuracy and noise. Shot in shutter priority, AI servo and auto ISO, back button. Still very clean at ISO 2000 and any missed focus was undoubtedly operator error. Normally take around 1,500 shots at a game. Took 3,500 this time. Once the novelty wears off will probably get this down to 2,500, but that 14 frames really gets the shot count up.


----------



## PeterAlex7 (May 9, 2016)

How about with 135L? This is one of the oldest L lenses, is it still great with the 1DX II ?

I saw the 135L can't maintain it's sharpness when attached to 5DSR. I don't know whether caused by megapixel or newer technology.


----------



## Greatland (May 9, 2016)

My arrives on Tuesday and I plan on heading out with my 200-400 and see how that performs. I have nothing but the highest expectations, given everything that I have read from everyone, except the Nikon folks


----------



## tpatana (May 9, 2016)

robbyjai said:


> I'm getting peculiar issues with the 1DXII with Sigma 35 1.4 Art Lenses.
> 
> We used two 1DX II Bodies for a wedding last weekend and came across this weird problem
> 
> ...



Very interesting. Pure guessing, I have now clue what actually causes that but could be:

-lens correction setting (like vignetting correction) which has totally messed up correcting algorithm for that lens. Do you have the vignetting correction enabled (can't remember what was the actual name for the setting, illumination fix or something?)

So the LCD (and jpeg) would have the correction, but raw is without it so that's why it shows up. Not sure why not all wouldn't show it though, so there's hole in my theory.


----------



## robbyjai (May 9, 2016)

hey very very good point you might be 100% right. i'll play around with it.. it may actually be lense correction causing this weird effect. 

i'll keep you posted on the outcome


----------



## brianftpc (May 9, 2016)

I shot a graduation video with the 70-200 2.8 IS MK2 paired with a 2x iii extender at f5.6, f8 and f11. The pictures are very soft even with focus locked on and 1/2000 at 5.6 but clear up at f8. The video looks great and focus is very responsive however DPAF MUST be babysat or it could randomly grab another person who walks by.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 9, 2016)

robbyjai said:


> I'm getting peculiar issues with the 1DXII with Sigma 35 1.4 Art Lenses.
> 
> We used two 1DX II Bodies for a wedding last weekend and came across this weird problem
> 
> ...



It almost looks as if Canon is "targeting" Sigma. ;D


----------



## PeterAlex7 (May 9, 2016)

Please post some pics with 135L if you don't mind


----------



## J.R. (May 9, 2016)

PeterAlex7 said:


> Please post some pics with 135L if you don't mind



I have the 135L and plan to shoot with it tomorrow morning. Will share the photos.


----------



## GHPhotography (May 9, 2016)

So far I have used my 1DX II with a 24-70 f/2.8L ii, 70-200 f/2.8L is ii, and 300 f/2.8 is (with and without the 1.4x iii extender). The body has worked flawlessly with all three lenses. I have used it for and MLS and NWSL game as well as a charity golf tournament, so I have run the gamut of midday sun, stadium lights at night, and shooting a half shadow, half daylight field. I can post pictures in the next day or two as I go through them.


----------



## MTCWBY (May 9, 2016)

I received mine late Friday night and had several Little League games to shoot the next morning. My typical sports lens setup is a 100-400 II and up until Saturday I used a 5D Mark III. It was an overcast day with some rain but California rain is pretty light compared to some places.

This thing is almost cheating. Between the FPS and AF it's way easier than the Mark III to capture the action. Typically with sports I have a 10-15% drop rate due to focus. Shooting through fences, people stepping into the frame, and my reactions as the ball moves all factor in as well as the speed of the AF. I'm guessing it was less than 5% on Saturday with the speed and accuracy and AF being a huge factor. The 14fps also translates into many more shots in between. The flip side is I'm having to be much more brutal in selection of what shots to use. While I'm already trying to be selective on what I shoot this will force me to do so any more.

IQ appears to be very good and sharp so far. The conditions weren't particularly challenging since they were day games but I'll exercise the higher ISO on a Tuesday evening game coming up. From what I've seen so far it looks to be a step up from the III in IQ but in a pretty subtle way. I have not used any other lenses or shot video yet but will probably check calibration in the next week and that will give me some additional comparison shots to better judge


----------



## kaptainkatsu (May 11, 2016)

I've shot mine with the 16-35 F4 IS, 70-200 f2.8 II and the 50mm F1.8 STM (ha!). Haven't really pushed it yet but they all work really well. Amazed at the high ISO performance compared to my 7D2. I'll be shooting a cycling event this weekend so I'll really be able to test the AF performance.


----------



## robbyjai (May 11, 2016)

J.R. said:


> PeterAlex7 said:
> 
> 
> > Please post some pics with 135L if you don't mind
> ...



marvelously nice if you ask me.. will post some pictures for you when i get back in studio.. the IDXII is a revelation ..... since switching over from the 5D3.


----------



## Patrick S (May 11, 2016)

1dx2 slowed down fps with 70-200l2 to wait for lens to get in focus when shooting fast moving horse in training. Af was tuned to focus rather than to release. Probably it wont happen with 100-400l2. I will try next time. Maybe fine tuning af will help, i will see during summer. Quick changes in af menu did not help a lot. There is no good af case ready from its menu that suits horseriding well- fast moving subject with no sudden changes in speed, no changing af points, usually no obstacles( if rider is alone on the course) but changes in direction. Problem started when horse riding circle-at one point side movement which translates into towards you movement.
Interesting to see that lot are upgrading from 5d3.


----------



## PeterAlex7 (May 11, 2016)

robbyjai said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > PeterAlex7 said:
> ...



Post a lot please if you dont mind, just curious how an old lens perform with this brand new camera


----------



## TommyLee (May 11, 2016)

=======update========== 
...............I meant to say ...also
1. the bokeh looks quite good .. on a zoom lens...
2. I usually dont post peoples pics... I randomly grab... this was a test...
...but...because the first shot..and it was so good I had to share it.
the Lady...looks like she owns a yacht....pretty stylish..
and yet she is here .. watching her kid..... that's REAL stylish - IMO
I liked seeing the beautiful kids focus on their sport.. and they worked hard to get to this final day.. impressive and impressivly organized - IMO

=======end update==========
got my 1dx2 last week - that monday or tuesday
- once had a 1d3 / currently use a 5d3 - so I had SOME idea what to do.
did not shoot video.

but I had 10 shots on it when I showed up to shoot a middle school track meet in the rain.
one nite of reading/setting...

I used the 100-400 mk II for this track meet... 
which I did quickly dial-in a bit ..maybe 2-3 clicks ...on ?100mm
as they warmed up for an hour in the morning I learned a bit about the system

I have my very first shot here as crowds arrived.

the 100-400 is as sharp and maybe as fast as the 5000-10000 lenses - IMO 
and the 1dx2 files are quite smooth. these two together are pretty darn good.

thru the meet I tried to get grandson and friends in races - I had 70% success..
all ..me...user mistakes..trials of features...

when it did lock on - it seemed to keep it
the action stuff improved gradually.

this is the first shot... which for my eyes shows the file quality of the body and clarity of 100-400 lens.

just loved the ability to lock anf hold the kids in relatively steady motion use case #1 and #4 settings
...

this is they all looked when I set them up properly..user issues for sure....70% keepers for action at first.. got better..still tuning myself and camera.

///
then when home... I sat on the porch and 'calibrated/tested ' my lenses..

I shot car license plates in clear sun, high speed..trying to read the little stickers at 30-40 mph
as they passed
what I saw in general was the new 100-400 II and 35L II were very fast, sharp, accurate
the 100-400 (MA=3-4 clicks) is a steal IMO...and the 35L II ( 4 clicks needed) is beyond the other 35s around 
(just sold my sigma Art 35 1.4 - which pleased me to no end...but I could see the diff on the cameras little screen - stunning)

what woke me up was how the 24-105 struggled to be in the same class... as a GP lens I liked it..
the clarity speed not there...same with the 85L II - although not a speed focuser...it awaits a modern Canon replacement with I.S. I hope..
or the 135 f2 I sold ...darn it...
...but now I am so spoiled. The 100L macro not quite up to those tasks but sharp(no microadjust needed)

my Tamron must return for the update - no live view function..the 1D spits it out (packing it now)

//

my conclusion:
I need a 24-70 f2.8 (but waiting for I.S.) or best of all - a new 24-105 f4 mk II...please.

again the 100-400 is as good as it gets - IMO. 
100-400 and 35L ..in same class as the 1dx2
//

thats my story... I like the brick...dont mind the weight too much
thinning my lens herd - 24-105 will sit on the 5d3 til I see a replacement.

Tom


----------



## Besisika (May 11, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> robbyjai said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting peculiar issues with the 1DXII with Sigma 35 1.4 Art Lenses.
> ...


I am having the same issue as well on my Sigma art 35mm 1.4 and it is on all the pics I am taking with it.
Please let me know if anybody has a fix for it.

Generally speaking, all Canon lenses work flawlessly and much faster than on the original 1DX, in particular the 85 1.2
But I am having difficulties with 3rd party; the sigma shows these circles, while the Tamron 15-30 2.8 is very very slow in achieving focus in video and live view mode, in viewfinder mode it is perfect (better than 1DX) but live view and video mode is a nightmare.
Generally, I can't complain (unless we can't find a resolution for the sigma). The two lenses that drastically improved are the 24-70 f4 (I think mainly because of the in camera lens correction) - focuses very fast and flawlessly and nothing much to fix in post as far as lens correction goes. The second lens is the 85 1.2 - it is like when I moved from 5D III to 1DX, I see that big of a difference. It snaps momentarily and hangs on tight. Both on stills and video. I do run and gun video a lot and this is my preferred lens together with the macro 100 L and both are happy with the new body so I am happy too. It is the main reason I didn't go for the C100.
I will have a chance to put it in real world only in two weeks and will see how good it is when I exaggerate by shooting at 1.4 on the 85 (I shoot mainly at 2.0 but for fun I will try singing faces at 1.4 and see).


----------



## tpatana (May 11, 2016)

Besisika said:


> I am having the same issue as well on my Sigma art 35mm 1.4 and it is on all the pics I am taking with it.
> Please let me know if anybody has a fix for it.



I think it was already mentioned it's the peripheral illumination setting. Just disable that and you're good.


----------



## Besisika (May 11, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > I am having the same issue as well on my Sigma art 35mm 1.4 and it is on all the pics I am taking with it.
> ...


Thanks, 
I just saw that on the other topic. That makes me a happy new owner.


----------



## focusfirm (May 26, 2016)

For photos, I am getting good results with the Canon 24-70mm 2.8L Mark II lens. Video works, but the noise from the lens appears in the video soundtrack, even when using an attached microphone (the noise is lower in volume, but still readily heard). I bought the Canon 24-105 IS STM lens, which is very very quiet. Great for video, except does not have the wide aperture. Photos with this cheaper lens are not as nice as the L lens.

The Tamron 24-70 2.8 IS lens works for photos, but in live view mode, I sometimes get the message on the LCD that I should attach a lens to the camera. Well, that is not a good sign!


----------



## auditom (May 27, 2016)

PeterAlex7 said:


> How about with 135L? This is one of the oldest L lenses, is it still great with the 1DX II ?
> 
> I saw the 135L can't maintain it's sharpness when attached to 5DSR. I don't know whether caused by megapixel or newer technology.


Tried this combo @ my local dealer. This lens is working fantastic with the 1DX II. AF worked flawless without MA and the sharpness and bokeh is comparable to my 1DSMIII. I'm spoiled now by the IQ of the 1DX II even if my MIII is no slough either up to 800 iso.


----------



## nvsravank (May 31, 2016)

I have been using it with the 85L and single shot AF with face detection is good. Some missed shots as I am taking pictures of a 3 year old. AI servo was better. Not one missed focus. All shot at f1.2. 
So happy camper here.


----------



## Crapking (May 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/GM5nuE

Here is an ISO 4000 with the 135L,
Very responsive AF, nice colors/contrast, no issue with resolution and not yet AFMA'd


----------



## scottkinfw (May 31, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Congratulations to all who have received a new 1DXII.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has looked at lens performance with the new body. Specifically, has anyone looked at performance of the 70-200 f4L IS VS the 70-200 f2.8 II? How do the lenses perform in terms of focusing speed, is, and image creation?
> 
> ...



My 1DXII arrives today! It will be delivered to my office. This will be the first day in a long time I look forward to going to work. I will be shooting a wedding Saturday so I can't wait!.

sek


----------



## Crapking (May 31, 2016)

1D2X2469 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

200-400/f4 @300mm and ISO 16000 !


----------



## Crapking (May 31, 2016)

1D2X2581 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

Another 135L/f2 at ISO 5000, 1/800 - another example of how this camera / lens helps in a poorly lit HS gym
No focus hunting/misses (Case 1, AI servo, 4 point expansion)


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2016)

Crapking said:


> 1D2X2581 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr
> 
> Another 135L/f2 at ISO 5000, 1/800 - another example of how this camera / lens helps in a poorly lit HS gym
> No focus hunting/misses (Case 1, AI servo, 4 point expansion)



Wow, for ISO 16000 and here I wait for my self imposed fall deadline. It's a big investment that brings a certain reservation but all the examples help remove that.

Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 1, 2016)

nvsravank said:


> I have been using it with the 85L and single shot AF with face detection is good. Some missed shots as I am taking pictures of a 3 year old. AI servo was better. Not one missed focus. All shot at f1.2.
> So happy camper here.



So Close and yet so far. 

Got my brand spanking new 1DXII but it can't access any of my CF cards and won't let me format them. It won't accept a formatted card from my computer or 5DIII.

What a buzz kill.

Any suggestions? I am waiting for support from Canon.

Thanks.

sek


----------

